# Photo to a t-shirt--what equipment to use



## papashobbies (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Guys--We are new to this business and are looking for some information on a subject we want to try this summer. We want to go to the local race tracks on the weekends and take digital pics of the racers and their race cars. We then want to download them to our computer and print them on a printer to heat press onto a t-shirt. What would be the best equipment to use for this process? We want to do it at the track so we can sell the shirts to the drivers and others. We can do this with our mobile trailer we have. We are wondering what might be the best printer, software available for this project. Any information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks and this is an AWESOME knowledge site.


----------



## ilt0022 (Feb 27, 2015)

Its worth checking out EPSON WF-7110 printer with a continues ink system. Best paper on the market is Jet-Pro Sofstretch for light colored t-shirts and 3F Jet-Opaque for dark. Keep in mind that heat-transfer to dark will give you "heavy feel" print. With heat press you will not get same results as with screen printing or DTG. Hope it helps.


----------



## papashobbies (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome--Thanks--This will give us a start.
We have a Roland BN-20 and a Ricoh sublimation printer but we will look into that one also. We are gonna take pics with a digital 35mm camera.


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

papashobbies said:


> Awesome--Thanks--This will give us a start.
> We have a Roland BN-20 and a Ricoh sublimation printer but we will look into that one also. We are gonna take pics with a digital 35mm camera.



Why not just use the BN-20. Get some transfer paper and your good to go.


----------



## anicne (May 8, 2015)

Is screen printing machine workable for your need?


----------



## papashobbies (Aug 20, 2014)

No we do not screenprint.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

We use Mutoh eco solv. Heat transfer and contour cut. Best way short of DTG. Great for one offs and bulk.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## papashobbies (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool--thanks will look and study further.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Buy the supplies from fellers.com and find a local sign shop. Cost effective in many ways.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## malfunction (Jan 24, 2013)

Why not sublimate onto the shirts (assuming they are a polycotton mix) it would save moving your BN-20 about.
There is a product now that allows sublimation onto 100% cotton, Iv'e not tried it but it look promising.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NGXtMen2tM&spfreload=10

Mal


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

malfunction said:


> Why not sublimate onto the shirts (assuming they are a polycotton mix) it would save moving your BN-20 about.
> There is a product now that allows sublimation onto 100% cotton, Iv'e not tried it but it look promising.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NGXtMen2tM&spfreload=10
> ...


I also do sublimation and it cost less to eco solve. The product that allows you to sub to cotton is thick and covers a large area. Eco solve and contour cut takes up as much area as you want. Just like screen printing but true colors. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

Epson is best choice my friend


----------



## BecauseRacecar (Jul 25, 2012)

ilt0022 said:


> Its worth checking out EPSON WF-7110 printer with a continues ink system. Best paper on the market is Jet-Pro Sofstretch for light colored t-shirts and 3F Jet-Opaque for dark. Keep in mind that heat-transfer to dark will give you "heavy feel" print. With heat press you will not get same results as with screen printing or DTG. Hope it helps.


theres another brand that doesnt have too heavy of a feel but the brand is escaping me at the moment.


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

Another option to you would be laser transfer using the OKI 920WT ..... 

I've found success transferring images onto shirts (including dark shirts) using the 920WT and Forever for Dark paper. To do so successfully, I've increased density of the YMC to +3 and the W to -2 ..... they turn out great!


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

There are many ways to go about doing this. The main thing is to get some input from your target audience. Do they prefer cotton or polyester? 

What kind of feel are they looking for?

To be completely honest if you are planning to use sublimation with a ricoh printer, you are probably looking at doing only white 100% polyester clothing. Using cotton with desktop sublimation is really not the ideal thing to do. You are better off getting a color printer and printing onto transfer papers.


----------



## papashobbies (Aug 20, 2014)

I found out that when you think you might know something--there is LOTS more to know--lol.
What is a good easy software to use to transfer the pics from the computer to the printer?
We have the standard programs and just interested in what others use.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

papashobbies said:


> I found out that when you think you might know something--there is LOTS more to know--lol.
> What is a good easy software to use to transfer the pics from the computer to the printer?
> We have the standard programs and just interested in what others use.


We use Corel and Flexi 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

